# Stealthcraft Hooligan, Flycraft or other?



## HarryO45

I want a three man inflatable raft for Fly Fishing streams and shallow water.  What do you know about them?  What brand do you prefer?  Are there other boats that compare?  Must be lightweight I prefer not to use a trailer.


----------



## sasmojoe

Smithfly, check with the boys at Unicoi outfitters


----------



## Triple C

Harry - 2 weeks ago I did a float trip on the Lower Provo river in Park City, UT in the most comfortable 3 man raft I have ever been in.  The guide trailered his raft but it was light enough for 2 of us to pick it up.  The elevated platform with chairs was incredibly comfortable.  Also had hip restraints to lean against while standing.


Fishing wasn’t bad either.


----------



## rnfarley

I used to have a Flycraft. It's well made, and lightweight. The seats are cheap, you'll want better ones. It's also pretty cramped - just know what you're getting into. I sold the Flycraft and bought a Towee, but have been thinking of getting another inflatable for those canoe-access style put ins and have been looking at the Hooligan (maybe XL as I've seen guys load them on ladder racks with ease) just for the beefier frame and wider floor. roughly the same maneuverability and weight but you get better rod holders and seats included in the price.


----------



## Triple C

rnfarley said:


> I used to have a Flycraft. It's well made, and lightweight. The seats are cheap, you'll want better ones. It's also pretty cramped - just know what you're getting into. I sold the Flycraft and bought a Towee, but have been thinking of getting another inflatable for those canoe-access style put ins and have been looking at the Hooligan (maybe XL as I've seen guys load them on ladder racks with ease) just for the beefier frame and wider floor. roughly the same maneuverability and weight but you get better rod holders and seats included in the price.


rnfarley - I don't know a thing about rafts other than what I've floated in from outfitters.  2017 I fished Alaska in 3 man rafts that were wider but not near as comfortable as this Flycraft.  Honestly, it was not crowded at all for the 3 of us.  This raft was owned by the guide.  His seats and hip support braces were incredibly comfortable.

And, I'll add that the floor was designed in such a way that it was very stable, yet kept any water underneath it.  It was like a 2 piece bottom with the part you came in contact with above any water that came in.  Not any water in the bottom of the raft for the entire float.  Again, wouldn't know one raft from another as I've never owned one but this thing was one sweet setup.


----------



## rnfarley

Triple C said:


> rnfarley - I don't know a thing about rafts other than what I've floated in from outfitters.  2017 I fished Alaska in 3 man rafts that were wider but not near as comfortable as this Flycraft.  Honestly, it was not crowded at all for the 3 of us.  This raft was owned by the guide.  His seats and hip support braces were incredibly comfortable.
> 
> And, I'll add that the floor was designed in such a way that it was very stable, yet kept any water underneath it.  It was like a 2 piece bottom with the part you came in contact with above any water that came in.  Not any water in the bottom of the raft for the entire float.  Again, wouldn't know one raft from another as I've never owned one but this thing was one sweet setup.




Yeah, it's possible he bolted the seats directly instead of the provided mounts. It's worth noting that you fished in the 3 man and I owned the 2 man. I think the 3 man is a bit wider and definitely longer, but they also updated the frame a bit to make it more sturdy in the rear compared to making a 3rd seat work in the original.


----------



## HarryO45

Triple C said:


> Harry - 2 weeks ago I did a float trip on the Lower Provo river in Park City, UT in the most comfortable 3 man raft I have ever been in.  The guide trailered his raft but it was light enough for 2 of us to pick it up.  The elevated platform with chairs was incredibly comfortable.  Also had hip restraints to lean against while standing.
> View attachment 1028850
> 
> Fishing wasn’t bad either.
> View attachment 1028851


Thank you for the report.  Love that fish!  I have not had a chance to see the Flycraft.  They definitely have some excellent marketing.  I did see the Holligan at the ATL Flyshow and it was nice.  I wish I had paid a bit more attention, I have since found the need for one (and I have convinced the wife too).  It is a tough decision to make, without all rafts laying side by side.  I want to see the Smithfly at Unicoi.


----------

